# filling Engraving of XDM9



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I was browsing on the internet and I found this interesting site on how to fill the engravings on an XDM9..Here is the website:






not sure if this is a good idea or of how this will withstand shooting it at the range, or keeping the gun in the car on a hot day..but for sure it looks cool for picture taking..I tried it on mine for posing some pictures, I don't expect it to last, and I will wipe it off clean afterwards..But here some of the posed pictures:


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks pretty cool... but I wonder how crayon wax likes Gun Scrubber?!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I wiped off first thing this morning after I took the pictures late last night..I couldn't stand the idea of having wax in the engravings...Wiped all clean with hopes no.9 and a tooth brush..Back to normal.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Is that a dude in the video? looks like he had his toe nails done. He says that if you use the weapon it will come off in cleaning. I'll take a pass on this idea. Sorry painted toenail man..


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Is that a dude in the video? looks like he had his toe nails done. He says that if you use the weapon it will come off in cleaning. I'll take a pass on this idea. Sorry painted toenail man..


HAHA! True. I went back and watched it again... but only DJ would notice another man's pedicure!:anim_lol:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

lmao!! They were reflecting light! I guess that's why I don't wear sandals cause my feet are too damn ugly..lol


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Is that a dude in the video? looks like he had his toe nails done. He says that if you use the weapon it will come off in cleaning. I'll take a pass on this idea. Sorry painted toenail man..


I agree with you 100% DevilJohnson about this guy's feet..it was distracting in the video..:anim_lol:

But the truth of the matter, this crayola technique is great for picture taking only..kind of posing makeup..easy on - couple of snap pictures of the gun - then easy off with hopes no. 9..nothing much - nothing more..


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> lmao!! They were reflecting light! I guess that's why I don't wear sandals cause my feet are too damn ugly..lol


Hmmm.... funny, I didn't notice them until you pointed it out!

Don't worry, his legs were a little too chunky for me anyway! (in my best inner-city barber shop gossip voice:mrgreen


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you want to try the filling again, there are better materials than Crayola crayons.
• Brownell's sells shellac filler sticks, and the stuff comes in many colors, including (if my memory still works) white. You heat it (and the slide), and apply it with a metal spatula (which Brownell's also sells).
• There's also a gold-filling kit and a silver-filling kit, made by Forster (if my memory still works). Brownell's sells them, too. These go on cold, as a paste or semi-liquid, and then the stuff hardens.

If you want to paint your toenails, however, I suggest a bright red over a white undercoat. That way, you can use the same enamels to properly color your pistol's front sight.
If you paint your toenails, you're gonna need that pistol.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you want to paint your toenails, however, I suggest a bright red over a white undercoat. That way, you can use the same enamels to properly color your pistol's front sight.
> If you paint your toenails, you're gonna need that pistol.


I wouldn't be as hasty to simply recommend a basic toenail color, as such. Festive holiday themes are more my approach... but this is not really the forum for that- If you'd like DevilsJohnson and I get together on thursdays!

He's quite the host, strawberry daquiries all around!:anim_lol:


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> I wouldn't be as hasty to simply recommend a basic toenail color, as such. Festive holiday themes are more my approach... but this is not really the forum for that- If you'd like DevilsJohnson and I get together on thursdays!
> 
> He's quite the host, strawberry daquiries all around!:anim_lol:


OK...guys just for the records..two things:

1) first of all I am not that dude in the video..I was surfing for Youtube videos on XDM9, see if there is any tips on how to grip it, you know some technical tips..and I got this Dude's video which at 2:30 am in the morning seemed to be a good idea to explore.

2) Second and last, I did try the crayola thing knowing it is definitely not a solution..I snapped some pictures and then I wiped it off..I don't like to paint my guns in any color or format..The maximum I can tolerate is a dual tone black and stainless steel..and that's it in hand gun colors..

I LIKE MY GUNS IN THEIR ORIGINAL STOCK COLOR...I am an old fashioned guy, with a clean hair cut.:smt033


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

jimmy said:


> I am an old fashioned guy, with a clean hair cut.:smt033


k..... but who does your nails?!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

:anim_lol: :smt082 :anim_lol: :smt082

Any more? :watching:


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

OK Guys..I give up...:smt076

You win...


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I dolled up my wife's xd9sc by painting the engravings. First shot was with a pink crayon. Looked good, but I could tell it was not going to last. I went with nail polish. I painted it on thick, scraped off the extra with a business card then cleaned off the rest with Hoppes. Hoppes has the perfect amount of solvent to not take off too much of the polish. I think it looks good, but if I were to do my M&P it would look like an airsoft pistol. My wife wanted a pink gun so this look is just right for her.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Short of having a syringe painter, a toothpick or even better a pin and a good quality acrylic paint or nail polish (in your color of choice) will work just fine. Of course, patience is mandatory. For a more permanent procedure use an enamel paint (Testors or other model paint for instance) will be more durable.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I rarely post just to say I laughed out loud, but.... LOL :anim_lol:

I like the look of filled lettering against black. But it seems to me the problem will be permanence; nail polish and even enamel will eventually chip and/or fall out. Now you've got a firearm in need of a face-lift.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Way too much time on his hands....

Just shoot the damn thing. This guy probably spends more time painting his gun that shooting it.

A painted XD is like a pretty pick-up truck.

After 2-3 hrs of dry-fire drills, 2-3 live-fire matches per week (90-150 rounds), reloading 300-500 rounds, and cleaning the gun 3 times... I don't have much time to paint it. But I can sure as hell shoot the hell out of it!

My Opinion...

JeffWard


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

JeffWard said:


> Way too much time on his hands....
> 
> Just shoot the damn thing. This guy probably spends more time painting his gun that shooting it.
> 
> ...


Absolutely right Jeff..I did it once for picture taking..My other hobby (before shooting) was i mean still is, photography..I really have fun when I I combine both "photography & handguns"..And this engraving filling trick is only good for photography purposes..It adds a nother dimension to the handgun picture.


----------

